# No Download



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

I have PurePlay on my computer and it works fine.I installed it on my ipad and it will not download(open)Any ideas on why not?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Did you copy a Windows executable file to your iPad? If you did, that won't work. You can only install apps from the iTunes App Store on your iPad.


----------



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

I used yahoo and tried to download from there.It would probably work if I had the Windows based ipad.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Microsoft makes tablets. Some run a full version of Windows, and those would run regular Windows programs. Others run Windows RT which will only run programs available in the Windows App Store.

An iPad is exclusively made by Apple and runs iOS and nothing else. Only apps available in the iTunes App Store can be installed on an iPad. You cannot get programs on an iPad using any other method.


----------

